# Experienced American wanting to move to Germany



## KraeMK33 (Jun 29, 2013)

I am a 25 year man from the USA. I enjoy life here but would love to experience something new and live in Germany. I am fluent in German and I have a bachelor's degree in both international business and finance. I have two years experience working for a bank but will work that up to five years experience before I leave if possible.

I would love to live in Bavaria, but I am aware that cities such as Frankfurt are the bigger financial centers and am okay with that. What are the chances of being able to move to Germany with the qualifications that I have?


----------



## Reneelovesgreen (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry that no one has responded to your post. We have lived in Germany for the last year, but are moving on to Mallorca, Spain. It seems to me that you have a great education, but now you must research the frustrating, tedious, paperwork that comes with moving to Germany. You should have a good amount of savings. There are many Germans in the banking system already, but if you truly have the desire, no one should stop you. HECK, we are moving on a new opportunity as well.

Do your research as there are many sites, blogs to inform you. As, I have listed one below:

If you intend to stay in Germany for more than 90 days, you must first register at the local Einwohnermeldeamt (Registration Office) or Standesamt. You must do this within 3 months of arrival (which seems to be valid as of 2005). US citizens can apply for their residence permit after entering Germany without a visa, or you can apply for a residence permit prior to entry at the German Embassy in Washington DC or at a German Consulate (currently located in Atlanta, Boston, Chicago, Houston, Los Angeles, Miami, New York or San Francisco).
After you are registered, you can then apply for an Aufenthaltstitel from the Ausländerbehörde. Now, it could happen that you get to the Einwohnermeldeamt and they refuse to register you because you didn’t register at the Ausländerbehörde FIRST, and the Ausländerbehörde says to go register first.

For Working in Germany
If you are hoping to make money while in Germany, you actually need to be cautious of the residence permit you end up with. A residence permit only allows you to take up gainful employment (employee or self-employment) if you have the Aufenthaltstitel that expressly entitles you to do this.
a) befristeter Aufenthaltserlaubnis
b) unbefristeter Niederlassungserlaubnis 
c) unbefristeter Erlaubnis zum Daueraufenthalt-EG
The befristeter Aufenthaltserlaubnis is basically what ever person who is married to a German will end up with. Then, after two years, or until your passport expires (whichever come first), you can usually get the unbefristeter Niederlassungserlaubnis (assuming your background check comes back clean.) One is also tested on their German skills at this point also to make sure you’re integrating.
Business visas are available for 90 days within every 6 months. Although you can be from virtually any professional background (from teacher to model to journalist), businesspersons may only attend contract negotiations and buy or sell goods for an employer abroad. All other economic activity is considered work and must not be performed on the basis of a business visa.
If your current employer is transferring you from the US, things may or may not be easier for you. This should also be done before you leave the US. The German subsidiary must prove to the Arbeitsamt that the American employee being transferred one of the following:
a) has special skills or knowledge that cannot be fulfilled by some eligible unemployed person already living here
b) is temporarily (not longer than one year) managing a project
c) is working on a project which will create new jobs in the German market
d) is coordinating a project in which some German company depends on to hold jobs down in Germany.
If you’re going to try to find a job once you get here, there are jobs available sometimes at the US embassies & US military bases, but they are not easy to get and are often quickly snapped up by ranking military family members. The U.S. military is not officially in Germany and they still pay in dollars. Once you get a German visa, you usually cannot get a job on base, because the DOD does not hire foreign nationals or residents UNLESS they already have a DOD card.
There are American companies here but the available positions are limited and you’re best off if you can get in with them before you leave the US. Most companies still want you to have a residency visa if they are hiring someone living in Germany already. If you have some experience working in Finance, you can consider moving near Frankfurt where you’ll almost always be able to find English-speaking jobs if you’re qualified. So having at least a basic knowledge of German if you intend to work here is definitely recommended to assure your success.

Read the US Embassy’s info about living in Germany
Find a German Embassy in the US, get your forms (call them to make sure you have the most up to date forms since the ones online may be dated) & get the visa process started
Informative breakdown of various visas and permits from Expatica
Federal Ministry of the Interior website about migration & integration
Visa, Residency & Immigration info at ExpatFocus.com

No Ordinary Homestead

hope this helps.....


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not in the finance world so I really can't speak to your job prospects. Obviously the first step is to find a job that would include sponsorship for a work visa. Best bets might be an American company with operations in Germany, or start investigating what opportunities there would be for an American in the finance sector.

As mentioned, you need to prove that your job can't be done by a German or EU citizen, so that's potentially difficult. First problem - persuade someone to hire you. Second problem - persuade the German government that they should allow you to be hired. 

One advantage of being a US citizen is that you can show up without a visa, stay for up to 90 days looking for something, then apply for work permit and residence permit (Arbeitserlaubnis and Aufenhaltserlaubnis) from within Germany. That doesn't mean you'd get the permits, of course, just that you can start the process after arrival, and that you don't need to obtain a visa from a consulate ahead of time. The details of all this can be found online.

It occurs to me that at 25 you might have an advantage in that you could qualify for some kind of exchange scheme for young professionals or recent graduates, which might entitle you to work in Germany for a year or two. I would investigate this. There could also be internships, or even some relatively affordable post-graduate education that might entitle you to work part-time. This would at least get you into the country and help you make connections. Only a vague idea, but might be a starting point. Start with the German embassy web site and go from there.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

> If you intend to stay in Germany for more than 90 days, you must first register at the local Einwohnermeldeamt (Registration Office) or Standesamt. You must do this within 3 months of arrival (which seems to be valid as of 2005). US citizens can apply for their residence permit after entering Germany without a visa, or you can apply for a residence permit prior to entry at the German Embassy in Washington DC or at a German Consulate.


As a US citizen, you can apply for work and residence permits from within Germany, so there is no advantage to starting the process in the US, as it requires travel to the embassy or consulate.



> After you are registered, you can then apply for an Aufenthaltstitel from the Ausländerbehörde. Now, it could happen that you get to the Einwohnermeldeamt and they refuse to register you because you didn’t register at the Ausländerbehörde FIRST, and the Ausländerbehörde says to go register first.


You register your address at the Burgeramt first, before going to the Ausländerbehörde. The address registration is required for the residence permit. Nothing much is is required for the address registration - just your passport and the application form - I don't think even a rental agreement is necessary any more.



> If you are hoping to make money while in Germany, you actually need to be cautious of the residence permit you end up with. A residence permit only allows you to take up gainful employment (employee or self-employment) if you have the Aufenthaltstitel that expressly entitles you to do this.


As I understand it, you effectively apply for work and residence permits together - you won't be granted a residence permit without a good reason for staying in the country and the means to support yourself (for example study, research or a job in a sector with high demand for workers).


----------



## mikesilvia (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello KraeMK33,
The information that has been given to you by the other members is excellent and comprehensive. Here’s my two cents. Forget Frankfurt AM! I have been in Germany for 31 years. The first 27 I lived near Kaiserslautern which is in the state of Rhineland Pfalz. The last four years we have lived in Karlsruhe. The difference is night and day. Southern Germany is the only area of Germany to live. Better weather, better attitudes of the people… the list goes on. From what I’ve been told, FRA is primarily a working city. Many live there during the week and return home on the week end. It does have some positive strributes but can’t compare to Southern Germany. That being said, if you can get a position there until you get the unlimited visa, you can then move to Bayern or BW. All the best.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

mikesilvia said:


> Southern Germany is the only area of Germany to live.


Bollocks. Berlin kicks everything's ass! It's cheap, nobody bothers with having a job, and at least half the population is mildly nuts.


----------



## Expatpaul (Jul 5, 2013)

*Hospitable Berlin*

I have been living in Germany for 35 years. I've tried to live in some other parts of Germany. But, I have always returned to Berlin. Other parts of Germany may have better food and drink, even nicer surroundings. The thing that Berlin has above every other place is that most everyone you meet is from somewhere else besides Berlin. Makes it easier to fit-in! Whether you're a Turk, Swede, Canadian, Brit, American, Italian or a German from Munich. If you live here, and like living here. It doesn't really matter where you are from. You are a Berliner! That is not saying that Berlin doesn't have it's share of racist and xenophobic idiots. We do! But for the most part Berlin is very tolerant and accepting to those wanting to be a part of this cities various communities and democratic society.


----------

